# newsyslog questions



## harisman (May 8, 2009)

Hi to all,

It would be great if you can tell me if there is any way to make newsyslog execute commands instead of sending signals to the pids. 

I have some "exotic" services that do not re-create log files with that way in order to rotate them.

I really don't like running many different tools that perform the same job (like additionally installing logrotate from the ports).


Thanks,

Haris


----------



## vivek (May 8, 2009)

I don't think so it is possible. But HUP (restart now) or SIGUSR1 ( graceful restart ) should be sufficient to reopen log files.

HTH


----------



## anomie (May 8, 2009)

harisman said:
			
		

> It would be great if you can tell me if there is any way to make newsyslog execute commands instead of sending signals to the pids.



That would be nice. I have "worked around" a similar problem by telling newsyslog to rotate a particular logfile on Saturdays at midnight ($W6D0). 

Then my script that processes the .0 version of the logfile runs a little later (via a cronjob) on Saturday mornings.


----------



## harisman (May 9, 2009)

I found this post on some old mailing lists. It looks interesting.

Maybe newsyslog have to add this functionality.


----------

